# 2.0 TDI Quattro?



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Guys, (and particularly scotty!) does anyone have an idea of when/if a 2.0 TDI Quattro will materialise?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

last I heard was that it was at the same time as the 3.2 Quattro so that's around the end of the year isn't it?

can't really see the point in the TDi quattro though myself - the 2WD TDI already has too much grip and 4WD would just hit the mpg


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Not driven the 2.0 TDI yet myself, but isn't it prone to wheel spin with all that torque?


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

a little yes but not sufficient to to warrant the loss of MPG, performance and cost of a quattro IMO


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not so sure. I've replaced my TT180 with an A3 2.0TDi and I've been surprised at how easy it is to spin the wheels when exiting damp corners at only modest speeds. I think that the quattro system gives an amazing amount of stability and general 'surefootedness'. As long as it doesn't sap too much power (will it be a permanent 4wd?) it could be an even better car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it's more like November 2004. I'm sure ScoTTy already posted something about this. Have a search.

And agreed, I think having Quattro is more a status thing rather than being really of any use on the A3 in normal UK conditions. With the 225 boots wheel spin is not all that common. And you'll lose 5mpg an boot space. That said, I may have gone for it if it had been already available!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, and additional tyre wear!

In the damp my parents' A4 TDI 130 can spin it's wheels in 3rd (205 tyres)! The A3 has much more grip than that IMO. Experience will tell.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> I think it's more like November 2004. I'm sure ScoTTy already posted something about this. Have a search.


You're right, I searched before my original posting, but didn't pick it up. He says late 2004, at the same time as the 2.0FSI Turbo.

That's a shame. I can't wait that long!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I should have read this thread to the bottom before searching my emails and posts for it. Now I've found the info I see you've already got it! :


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Thanks anyway mate!


----------

